
Ask HN: How to Conduct a User Survey for a New App - benkarst
I want to spend about $5-10 per person, to have my user demographic download the app and basically tell what worked and what needs work.<p>Posting on Fiverr lead to a couple responses but none are in the target demographic. So I tried Craigslist but they suspended my account without giving a reason. I&#x27;m appealing the suspension but haven&#x27;t received any response yet.<p>Reddit might work but my concern is that it would get flagged as it did on Craigslist.<p>If someone has any experience conducting user surveys for apps I&#x27;d appreciate some tips.<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
Reddit has a couple of groups like
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TestMyApp/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TestMyApp/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/betatests/](https://www.reddit.com/r/betatests/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/alphaandbetausers/](https://www.reddit.com/r/alphaandbetausers/)
where it wouldn't get deleted, but I can't tell the traction or if that's your
target audience.

